# I can't believe....



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm reducing the price for my property to 159,500...

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Rd_Wadsworth_OH_44281_M49251-56333?source=web

The price reduction will go live on realtor .com on Thursday (8/18). For HT folks I have a few "bennies" (fencing equipment/supplies, misc tools/equipment, etc that I'd be willing to further sweeten the deal...

email me with any questions

[email protected]

Call my realtor if you have an interest....
http://4783ridgerd.howardhanna.com/


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey Bill, 

Hope you get your house sold. Will you be relocating to CR?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Judy

Long story short - somewhere in Central America - eventually.... CR is still at the top of the list... Probably a short detour or three between now and then... Meanwhile, I'll definitely be spending time there during the "crappy weather" seasons in North America...

One detour may have to be to rescue Pony and hubby from Elfie and his concubine. LOL. Come on Ann!!!!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, best of luck in your travels. We've considered several countries in the Caribbean, but finally have decided on a BOAT, so we can visit them all, and not have to worry about more property. 

Life will get better for you.


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

Around here that would be an unbelievable price for what you have to offer - wish I lived closer! Good luck, hopefully you'll sell it soon.


----------

